# Cockapoo coat changing Brown



## CharlieBrown (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok so this is Charlie Brown the coolest dude in town... He is 14 months now and hyper plus plus... He is still brown but in his back there are random white Hairs, is this him changing?? Any other poos out there changed at this age and how quick... I thought all changing would be complete by the time they are oneish??


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

The white hairs showing up happened for Bear too around 1 year and for him it seems to be very sparse and has not increased, although I think that varies for each dog. Many poodle mixes carry the fading gene. I know several non-cockapoos that have changed colour later in life, some from black to brown, others getting the salt-and-pepper look.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly to had developed white hairs down her back at around a year,but has not got any more else where. She will be two in February.
After her last groom they don't seem to be so prominent even though her coat has started to grow back. 
She is still very black and has only faded around the muzzle which appears to have a brownish tint.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Nicola, you perfectly describe Bear as well! After his last groom there also seems to be fewer white hairs and he is totally black except for some brown highlights in his moustache.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Nicola, you perfectly describe Bear as well! After his last groom there also seems to be fewer white hairs and he is totally black except for some brown highlights in his moustache.


What are bears parents colour, Molly's mum is chocolate and her dad was jets black with a white patch under his chin, I was wondering wether the fading around her muzzle is something to do with her mothers colour or if it's something that just happens to black cockerpoos


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The brown around the muzzle could well be saliva stains. Most noticeable on white dogs.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I've seen it in other black cockapoos and also other black dogs!


----------

